# is black death contageous?



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2014)

One of my 3rd instars has a black coagulated spot on her head. I found black stuff on her stick. She seems very healthy, but what do I do with her? When her mother got black stuff on her legs (and she was sick too) I used aloe on her legs, she ate it, and she got better. My baby is too small. I don't think I can put anything on her head. Unless It came from another one?

What do I do with her? Should I separate; are they contagious?

What is the black death? A virus; bacteria?

I feel so sick now. I am so worried about the rest of the babies in the tank. Could it be from store bought fruit flies? Or too much moisture?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2014)

I did put aloe on her head. No time to get honey. She is eating it now and trying to get the stuff off her head. Poor thing she can't get it off. It is not liquefying. (When I put aloe on her mom's legs from the black stuff, it liquefied right away).

I have not seen a post where the black stuff was on the head.

Should I go to the store and get honey? Any certain type of honey?


----------



## sally (Apr 5, 2014)

I would remove her. Clean the container and get new sticks and substrate. Keep her separated from the others. Offer water to her.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you. What should I clean the cage with?


----------



## sally (Apr 5, 2014)

I use dawn dish soap and hot water. There is a thread here somewhere abt using really diluted bleach. I will try to find it... I have never used the bleach though...To scared.


----------



## sally (Apr 5, 2014)

sally said:


> I use dawn dish soap and hot water. There is a thread here somewhere abt using really diluted bleach. I will try to find it... I have never used the bleach though...To scared.


http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=21437&amp;page=1entry160214


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you Sally. I'm too scared too. I washed it with diluted vinegar and then rinsed and rinsed it, but I'm still too scared to put my babies in there yet.

Anyway, my baby got most the black stuff off her head. She seems healthy and fat. I had to put her in a plastic tank for now. I think one of her eyes, and one antenna are damaged now. If she makes it, will molting corrected a messed up eye too?


----------



## Digger (Apr 5, 2014)

I use 91% isopropol alcohol to clean cages or feeder cages. You're almost guaranteed to destroy all bacteria. Then follow with any soap to remove dirt and viruses (but from what I've read, bacteriological infestations are much more common). Black Death, from my experience, is used to designate any number of fatal symptoms (black spotting with accompanying external cellular degeneration in very old mantids; dark brown vomit in old specimens). Perhaps one of our entomologists (Vlodek, Andrew, Orin) could give their opinion regarding the term. I hope your little guy turns out fine!


----------



## sally (Apr 5, 2014)

I hope she makes it through ok. I am not sure about the damage being fixed after a molt. Limbs can, but I am not sure about eye damage.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you everyone!

ohhhh! Yeah, I had no idea what the black death really is. Could I message one of the entomologists? I'm new here; I'm not sure how stuff works.

After I gave my baby aloe, and then I forced her to drink water, (by dipping her feet in it), she was finally able to get the stuff off her head. There is an outline of where the black spot was. Her little eye is still damaged. She seems comfortable now.

My concern now, is the plastic cage where my baby mantis is. Plastic hurt my cats. I am keeping my place warmer. . . the warmth coupled with the cats' plastic bowls, and they all broke out in bloody "acne" on their faces. So, if plastic and warmth can do that to a cat, what could it do to a tiny mantis?

I could put the A/C on lower (I live in AZ), but would that be ok for the iris oratoria? They like it hot. My place is 78 degrees in the day. I also heard that A/C isn't too good for mantids???


----------



## Sticky (Apr 9, 2014)

I would like to see more responses to this thread. Its a good one. How is your baby doing now?

I see black creeping up inside old legs when the feet fall off. I trim the legs back to where the black ends at the good part of the leg and put honey on the end but it just keeps creeping up. It seems unstoppable when it starts.

That is not the black death I dont think, the kind that gets inside the mantis gut is it? Im not going to put bleach on my pets!


----------



## jsorigami (Apr 19, 2014)

To clean my cage, I use 10% bleach (not 100% sure on that but I'm pretty sure that's what it was) then rinse everything with water and let it dry. Kills pretty much all bacteria.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm happy to say my baby made it! After she molted she was as good as new! Now I have black in another one from another problem! I stepped on her. I don't know what to do, I feel so awful! She is so beautiful and I carelessly hurt her. Should I let her see the sun before she goes or will that stress her?


----------



## PookaDotted (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm so glad she pulled through. No advice on the stepped on mantis though, sorry.


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

I have a theoretical answer to my question: Is the black death contagious?

Only if it is caused by a pathogen. If the "black death" is a generic term meaning that the mantid is sick from _anything, _then it depends on what that is.

I just had another incident where 3 of my babies were oozing black stuff. They all liked to be on the ground hiding. So they were more susceptible to the humidity and mold that comes with it and/or any kind of other bacteria or pathogen. I separated them, put aloe on them, and they have ALL recovered!!!

If they are oozing black stuff from being stepped on or probably being older any kind of mechanical injury, then it is probably not contagious, but I have no idea how to fix it!

I lost the one I stepped on! It broke my heart.


----------

